# Union Lido - Adriatic Coast



## 110966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello all. 

We're an excited family of; two 40 year old parents and three children (14, 8 and 3) who have booked their first motorhome trip on the continent.

We have booked two weeks in June/July at the Union Lido park in Northern Italy in our 1997 Compass Drifter 460. We've owned the van for about a year, using it for long weekends in the UK during 2007 to acclimatise.

We're used to foreign holidays and I have driven on the Continent on plenty of occasions (though not in a Motorhome and never in Italy) so I'm confident that my research has landed us with the right destination.

The trip down is a bit more daunting because we don't plan to book anything with a couple of breaks before getting to italy by Friday 27th June. I read all sorts of worrying reports about problems overnighting in the Aires du Camping Car. Should I be worried and if so what are the alternatives? 

You will appreciate that a first major trip with three kids on board, we would rather be safe than sorry.

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If it don't feel right, move on. Best I think to only stop at major service stations and do not leave your van out of sight if you go for a meal. I always park under lights but there are times when you still feel a bit unsecure and then you have to make a judgement. But I would say where possible, avoid aires near major cities. and also the in between aires where there is just a loo at night times of course.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

We'll be driving past there mid May to Marina di Venizia which is smaller and nearer the port to Venice. Our first MH trip to Italy.

So if you don't see report by mid June take extra care  I don't expect trouble but I've oiled the Kalashnikov and thrown in a couple of extra stun grenades.

We plan one stop around Metz then Lucerne in a campsite by the lake and then a few days in Monza. So just one overnight in France on the way there.

Tell me to mind my own business but Florence and Pisa is a day's travel towards home and you could see twice as many of Italy's treasures with a week in each. There are some big kids friendly sites in the hills round Florence. 

Maggiore/Como/Garda are no extra distance options. All want visiting one day. Lakes with Italian style.

Not that it matters, you will return.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DavidEJM said:


> I read all sorts of worrying reports about problems overnighting in the Aires du Camping Car. Should I be worried and if so what are the alternatives?
> .


Hi David and family and welcome to the forum.

I wonder if you realise there are 2 kinds of aires ? Many of us, I think, are less than happy about over-nighting on the aire de repos ( ie service stations / picnic rest areas) found on the autoroutes but most of us are more than happy to overnight at the purpose built aire de camping car ( and the equivalent sostas and stellplatz in Italy and Germany).

There are several useful guide books pin-pointing where they are and you can, if you have a satnav, download free POIs to guide you to them.

G


----------



## 110966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone.

We have a few days free either side to explore and sightsee on the way there and back.



Grizzly said:


> Hi David and family and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I wonder if you realise there are 2 kinds of aires ? Many of us, I think, are less than happy about over-nighting on the aire de repos ( ie service stations / picnic rest areas) found on the autoroutes but most of us are more than happy to overnight at the purpose built aire de camping car ( and the equivalent sostas and stellplatz in Italy and Germany).
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizzly. No I didn't know there were different types of Aire. I take it that the POI's would be available on the website of the relevant SatNav? I'll have a look. That sets my mind at rest to some degree.

What are the chances of finding availability on camp sites on the way down instead of the Aires, so that we can take a casual drive down and just find sites to overnight? Are there any websites listing French campsites so that we can plan ahead?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DavidEJM said:


> What are the chances of finding availability on camp sites on the way down instead of the Aires, so that we can take a casual drive down and just find sites to overnight? Are there any websites listing French campsites so that we can plan ahead?
> .


I don't think you'll have any trouble at all finding campsites en route at the end of June David. The best time of year to do it I think as all the sites will be fully open but schools will not be on holiday. We've never had problems even in mid August. I think you will find spaces even at " honey pot " places and if you leave it until later in the evening.

POIs come on a variety of sites; there are some useful ones in the downloads section of this site as well as a very good database of campsites and aires all tried and tested by members and with Google Earth mapping. Go to the home page and look on the left hand side index for Downloads and for Find A Campsite. There are also aires photos in the Photo gallery. It's also worth e-mailing the Tourist bureau of the department you want to visit as they are usually generous with advice and lists. They are usually listed on the websites of towns and villages too.

G

Try this for POI downloads:

http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/


----------

